

Windows 10 updates disable pirated games and unauthorized hardware - RachelF
http://www.myce.com/news/windows-10-updates-can-disable-pirated-games-and-unauthorized-hardware-76883/

======
smt88
The title has been misleadingly changed. Here's the original title:

"Windows 10 updates _can_ disable pirated games and unauthorized hardware"

Until we see such updates in the wild, this doesn't mean much. I'd imagine
they'll only do it in extreme circumstnaces, but we'll see.

Microsoft always had the power to do this through Windows Defender, anyway.

